# So close, yet so far



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

I got the tranny disconnected and started to lift but the engine is stuck. There's not enough room. Not sure what to do next.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r-mIAdrkFpbcMgpgGQy-lg?feat=directlink


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

looks like if u can locate your chains closer to the firewall, you might be able to get it to lean forward. maybe even just prying the top forward with a 2x4 will do it. They got it in, it will come out. Really just looks like its leaning too far back.


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll give that a try. (but it's tough to move the engine forward or back until it clears the engine mounts.).


----------



## loucollins (Nov 18, 2008)

two words...cutting torch....


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

This might be a little too late, but it looks like that engine is easier removed from the bottom. Put some blocks under the engine and jack the car up off the engine. Its usually done with a lift, so it might be difficult with just a jack.

-Adam


----------



## mikesarge (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah. what adam said. you can do it on the ground but its hard, i'd go from the bottom though for sure. or take the trans out with it, thats pretty easy too. just put a couple bolts back in to hold it all together, then pull it out the top and it should come.


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

mikesarge;bt979 said:


> yeah. what adam said. you can do it on the ground but its hard, i'd go from the bottom though for sure. or take the trans out with it, thats pretty easy too. just put a couple bolts back in to hold it all together, then pull it out the top and it should come.


I am trying to take the tranny and engine out together. I'd drop it but I don't think I can raise the car high enough (well I'd need a new jack and jack stands).


----------



## aeromech (Nov 8, 2009)

We used to use come-alongs from the rafters to raise the front end of the car enough to slide the engine out. Did it that way for a few Civics and CRX.


----------



## duct-tape (Nov 13, 2009)

I've taken about 15 rabbit motors out, they come out easiest from the bottom, and with the trans too.
the trick is to put something under the motor like a furniture dolly and the lower the motor down to it.
I can lift the front up by myself but I'm a big guy. get 3 people to help you, one on each front fender and one in front and lift while the 4th pulls the motor out. easy!


----------

